# My Tortoise breaths like a frog sonetimes...



## Steeeew (Oct 20, 2012)

It's really strange. I don't know if its normal. She's a Sulcata. Sometimes I'll notice her next expanding and contracting  almost like a frog and I was wondering if its normal for a tortoise to breath this way sometimes.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, its perfectly normal to see movement in the neck as they breathe.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't know abut you but my neck moves when I breathe.


----------



## Steeeew (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm aware that it is common sense for the neck to move when breathing. I'm saying it moves more than when she is regularly breathing.


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 20, 2012)

Turtles and tortoises use throat pumping- inflating the throat rhythmically- to smell. This moves air across what used to be called the Jacobson's organs so they can smell what is out there. Regular breathing is done by moving the legs or muscles around the legs in and out.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 20, 2012)

I also have a sulcata and she breathes the same way. It is normal. Kinda like a frog.


----------

